
Yahoo Is Down - GurtonBuster
https://yahoo.com
======
idlewan
But also Aol, Huffington Post, Engadget, Techcrunch... I'm hearing it's
because their DNS is down, and I think all of Oath's online properties.

------
porjo
Yahoo.com DNS servers are currently timing out all requests from where I am
(for the last 15mins at least).

